# The house is so empty tonight



## View (29 July 2017)

Last night, our beloved Siamese, Camilla, didn't finish her dinner.  This morning she was too quiet, and neither drinking nor eating.  By 1pm she was vomiting so we found a vet practise that was open and got her there.

Blood showed that she was in renal failure, and by now the spark had gone out of her eyes.

RIP Camilla, sleep well.


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 July 2017)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Bradsmum (29 July 2017)

Oh that's so sad. RIP Camilla.


----------



## Missionimpossible (29 July 2017)

So sorry for your loss - they can decline so quickly with kidney disease


----------



## WandaMare (29 July 2017)

So sorry to hear this, we had the same with one of our older cats. Sending you hugs x


----------



## Shady (30 July 2017)

So sorry to read this View, iv'e had Siamese and Oriental cats in my life since i left home at 16, they will always be my first passion, if it's any consolation, it is better that cats go quickly with renal failure, i have experienced some upsetting slow declines and the end result is sadly still the same . RIP lovely Camilla, hugs to you View xxxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2017)

sorry to see this,but at least she went quickly, which was good for her but not for you..its always a shock when they go and i still miss my lurcher every day even though she went in september and i have 2 other dogs to focus on....hugs for you....


----------



## View (30 July 2017)

Thank you all.

We were lucky to find a vet that respected our wishes.  Once the light had gone from her eyes, there was only one thing to do, and she went peacefully being cuddled.

She was such a character.  We will all miss her reminding us that it's her dinner time and looking disapprovingly if we are sitting in the chair where she wants to sit.


----------



## Mrs B (30 July 2017)

I am sorry, View. 

Our cats are the heart of our house and it's always so hard when you have to give them back. I'd have made the same decision as you and have done several times when many would think it was too early. But I knew and they knew it was time.
Sleep tight, Camilla. 

Can we see come photos of the lovely girl when you're ready?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2017)

So sorry. Sleep well puss. X


----------



## Doormouse (30 July 2017)

I'm so sorry, it is so hard losing any animal and I as a Siamese owner (although she sees it that she is an owner of a human) know what huge characters they are and can imagine the awful silence in the house today. Do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lindylouanne (31 July 2017)

View I am really sorry that you have lost Camilla. Our animals are such a huge part of our lives that they are really missed once they pass. RIP Camilla. L xx


----------



## Blanche (2 August 2017)

Hugs to you both , RIP Camilla.


----------

